# Shipping belongings from U.S. to London



## kaslavin9 (Jan 25, 2011)

I will be moving over to London from the U.S. in September and was wondering if anyone had a recommendation on the cheapest way to shop some stuff over (clothes, bedding, nothing major)... how much does something like this cost? is there a freight company? I have a place it can be shipped to over there.
Any help is welcome!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Depending on how much stuff you have to ship, you may want to one of those package and shipping stores in your area. They know the full range of ship it yourself vendors, from the post office to UPS and Fed Ex, and can probably advise you.

I shipped some small furniture and a bunch of paintings through a place called The Package Store in Needham and they did a great job for me. (There were some problems - but we arranged a mutually agreeable resolution with little difficulty.) If you have something like that in your area, I'd check with them first.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## kaslavin9 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you again Bev! Needham, Massachusetts? I am from Natick!



Bevdeforges said:


> Depending on how much stuff you have to ship, you may want to one of those package and shipping stores in your area. They know the full range of ship it yourself vendors, from the post office to UPS and Fed Ex, and can probably advise you.
> 
> I shipped some small furniture and a bunch of paintings through a place called The Package Store in Needham and they did a great job for me. (There were some problems - but we arranged a mutually agreeable resolution with little difficulty.) If you have something like that in your area, I'd check with them first.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

kaslavin9 said:


> Thank you again Bev! Needham, Massachusetts? I am from Natick!


Ah, Natick - know it well. I grew up in Needham, but I got the referral to The Package Store from a moving company in Beverly (where I was storing the stuff I ultimately shipped).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

Depending on how much you have and how heavy it is, you might want to consider bringing 2 pieces of checked luggage with you. It usually ends up being cheaper than shipping things, especially if you get your luggage right under the weight limit. I used one bag for clothing and one for other items. I also left things at my mother's, and I will bring them over when we visit or have them bring them when they visit. That can work for things you're willing to wait for.


----------

